
My experience with high school computer science - bluedino
https://tudorr.ro/blog/writing/2019/09/14/how-to-teach-programming/
======
bernierocks
When I was in high school (in the late 90s), we only had a C programming
class. I took this class with 10 other students, who were all in the top 10
GPA of our school. I was the only one that wasn't and the teacher, who was
also the calc teacher, would constantly think that I was cheating/copying
other students because I couldn't possibly write code better than his top calc
students.

One time, I helped one of the students in class (I had been writing C code
since I was 12). The student decided to outright copy my work and just change
the variable names (they were so lazy, they couldn't even bother to change
anything).

I didn't know this until after everything had been turned in and the teacher
confronted both of us. I told him what must have happened and I got a C and
the other student got a B. The other student was one of his calc students. I
would have gotten a perfect grade otherwise.

I also remember I would get negative behavior scores (we were scored from
1-5), from this teacher. When I asked why, he would tell me it was because I
didn't ask him enough questions. He spent the entire class flirting with the
girls and was pretty much useless when it came to help.

I realized high school was bullshit after this.

